# New rescue



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So another heart breaking story! This is one where she was used up for breeding, not taken care of and then dumped at a site that is a common dog dumping site in the Tacoma area. She has a myriad of health issues but luckily I found a great foster who is an RN and has 2 B.T's already, so she knows what she's in for! We don't have a name for her yet, but I'm leaving that up to Brooke to figure out her personality, and hopefully she'll overcome her health problems..She is about 5 yrs. old, and they all say she is a love.





















It's pretty sad to see her elbows and calluses, as it looks like she was always kept outside! Hate people!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

OMG. 

see, this is why i can't ever come to this page....it just makes me cry.

but thank G'd for you and brooke. 

you are both blessings.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my that makes me sick. Is she swollen or really obese? When I got Snorkels, she was really obese from never being let out of a cage but there was plenty of food thrown to her.

Just makes you want to tie someone to a stake and leave them there.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Poor sweet angel...she's lucky to have you both!!! Keep us posted on her progress :thumb:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Awww...she looks like a sweetheart!  I just want to give her TONS of snuggles...and a nice raw diet


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

She looks like a real sweetie. I am so glad you came into her life.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OMG....WOW....
She looks like such a sweaty!! Probably SO happy to have people actually care for her!!!

what I wouldnt give to do a few things to the people who dumped her!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

God love her she's so pitiful! Smooch that precious egg head for all of us! She's in good hands now and will soon know what it's like to be a dog instead of a $$ maker. I. Sometimes. Don't. Like. People. :mad2:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm trying to be positive here. At least the 2nd 2/3rds of her life is going to more than make up for the 1st 3rd of her life, thanks to you and Brooke. Thank you, you are both sweethearts.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, that last picture of her just did me in... The look in her eyes is precious! She so deserves a loving forever home.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

She looks like the sweetest little girl! I can't get over how thin her coat is :frown: 

She is so lucky to be in a better place now.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

We keep thinking positive thoughts for her! Hopefully the blood work next week won't reveal anything terrible. The best part is that Brooke feeds one of her B.T's raw so after a transition period, then she will start on some chicken to help with those nasty teeth which of course can be an underlying issue with bacteria. Wish her luck!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I hate people also how can they do this, like I've said before I hope there is a special place in h--- for them. Thank you so much for saving her. She looks so precious.


----------



## maggie's mom (Jul 2, 2009)

I am so glad she is now safe and loved. Please post on her progress as you learn more about her. I volunteer with Seattle Beagle Rescue. I sometimes get applications from potential adopters who are wonderful people but need a breed other than a beagle for various reasons. I'll start keeping an eye on this thread in case I can refer someone to one of the pups here.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> We keep thinking positive thoughts for her! Hopefully the blood work next week won't reveal anything terrible. The best part is that Brooke feeds one of her B.T's raw so after a transition period, then she will start on some chicken to help with those nasty teeth which of course can be an underlying issue with bacteria. Wish her luck!


If her teeth have been bad for awhile, you should have her heart checked. I'm 100 percent convinced snorkels bad teeth are what caused her mitral valve disease.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

She will have a whole work up, our rescue pretty much doesn't skip any process when a dog comes in. B.T.'s can already have genetic heart issues so this definitely will be checked! I'm not sure how bad her teeth are, I just know that the person who took the pictures but didn't of her teeth said they had a lot of tarter on them.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe they are not so bad then - most of Snorkels had to be pulled because they were rotted to the gum line. Snorkels' heart disease wasn't diagnosed until I had had her for a year - I guess they didn't hear an obvious murmer so they didn't look further and my vet never heard a murmer either - she noticed her heart size on a x-ray of her stomach. 

I am actually glad they didn't catch it. I think my hubby would have really balked at adopting a dog with heart disease.

So maybe you caught her teeth before they could cause damage - Snorkels was 12, and she is only five. Hopefully, that's the case.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> If her teeth have been bad for awhile, you should have her heart checked. I'm 100 percent convinced snorkels bad teeth are what caused her mitral valve disease.


i agree with you and then some.

same with people too.....plus a nasty little disease called bacterioendocarditis, or BSE.

keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, it just amazes me how someone working at a shelter knows nothing and shouldn't speak before they know facts! Here's an update on the rescue we pulled from the Tacoma shelter who Brooke has named "Gnoochi" as she reminds her of a potato dumpling!

We had suspected "cushings disease" and a myriad of bacterial/yeasty infections going on, but the bomb was that she was spayed! We are waiting on the blood work as the vet said it could be "hyperthyroidism" instead of cushings which is great. He thinks she is older than suspected but because of her health there is no way to tell.

Brooke is totally fallen for this sweetie and I suspect she has found her forever home already! However short it may be...


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

The poor thing at least she will be in such a better place and happy before she has to go. I think that means allot.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Well, it just amazes me how someone working at a shelter knows nothing and shouldn't speak before they know facts! Here's an update on the rescue we pulled from the Tacoma shelter who Brooke has named "Gnoochi" as she reminds her of a potato dumpling!
> 
> We had suspected "cushings disease" and a myriad of bacterial/yeasty infections going on, but the bomb was that she was spayed! We are waiting on the blood work as the vet said it could be "hyperthyroidism" instead of cushings which is great. He thinks she is older than suspected but because of her health there is no way to tell.
> 
> Brooke is totally fallen for this sweetie and I suspect she has found her forever home already! However short it may be...


So if it's hyperthyroidism instead of cushings, would you have a better outlook for her? I don't know much (read: anything) about either! Hopefully she does still have a long life ahead of her, and hopefully she stays with Brooke who will love her every day. Gnochi is such a cute name! Especially for a little chubs like this girl hehe


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a friend who had a dog with Cushings. It wasn't pleasant - in my opinion, the poor dog suffered alot before she died. i thought snorkels was fat - she was probably 20 pounds overweight (and a dachshund). She went to specialists at vet schools, had numerous crises, many midnight runs to the ER, etc. It was very hard for my friend.

I don't know about hyperthyroidism, but hopefully it's not like Cushings.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I do know of one case from someone on my "Yahoo Bull Terrier" forum for raw feeding who got a rescue, that had been through a lot.. He had cushings but once she switched the dog over to a raw diet and gave him exactly what he needed the right way, it was forever gone, she did it all naturally!

The vet said if it is hyperthyroidism then it is very treatable with a good overall diet and good care!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I do know of one case from someone on my "Yahoo Bull Terrier" forum for raw feeding who got a rescue, that had been through a lot.. He had cushings but once she switched the dog over to a raw diet and gave him exactly what he needed the right way, it was forever gone, she did it all naturally!
> 
> The vet said if it is hyperthyroidism then it is very treatable with a good overall diet and good care!


I'm sorry my friend didn't try raw. It's sad to think it might have helped, or even saved, her little dog.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Good news from the vet; low thyroid, normal liver enzymes, high white blood cell count which is due to her bacterial infections that she is fighting. All fixable! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY...................................:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Great news can't wait to see her when she get's in shape. That means we have to have pictures in a month or so :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Just to Update everyone......

Brooke has decided to keep Gnoochi, she just couldn't give her up! I'll have to post up some recent pictures of her as she looks amazing compared to when she first got picked up...I've tried to get Brooke to join up here, she did however join our raw feeding co-op and seems to have gone nuts buying stuff!


----------

